# 2017 Polo GTI M?xico City



## Andres Tamez (Jan 15, 2011)

*2017 Polo GTI México City*

This is my new Polo GTI!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Holy crap, i just went to that dealership and get a quote. 

Quick questions that the salesman couldn't answer for me....

Does it have launch control? 
Does it have the automated side mirror movement option when in reverse?

Also if you have more pics post them up i'm torn between white and blue!!


----------



## Andres Tamez (Jan 15, 2011)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> Holy crap, i just went to that dealership and get a quote.
> 
> Quick questions that the salesman couldn't answer for me....
> 
> ...


Hello!

The answer for your two questions is No, No Launh Control and No Side mirror movement in reverse.

The car is fun!, I Just changed the Springs and nos it's VERY FUN to drive! More confortable and lower without compromising anything


----------



## Andres Tamez (Jan 15, 2011)

Andres Tamez said:


> Hello!
> 
> The answer for your two questions is No, No Launh Control and No Side mirror movement in reverse.
> 
> The car is fun!, I Just changed the Springs and nos it's VERY FUN to drive! More confortable and lower without compromising anything














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andres Tamez (Jan 15, 2011)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> Holy crap, i just went to that dealership and get a quote.
> 
> Quick questions that the salesman couldn't answer for me....
> 
> ...


The car wit the stock springs is very high and a little hard, with this springs now is more confortable and from 4 fingers from wheel to fender now it has 2 fingers


----------



## Andres Tamez (Jan 15, 2011)

Andres Tamez said:


> Hello!
> 
> The answer for your two questions is No, No Launh Control and No Side mirror movement in reverse.
> 
> The car is fun!, I Just changed the Springs and nos it's VERY FUN to drive! More confortable and lower without compromising anything














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah i felt it a bit harsh when i went for the test drive, it really caught me off guard. 

How are you holding up with the speed bumps, and the damn potholes all around the city?


----------



## Andres Tamez (Jan 15, 2011)

SICKVDUB1 said:


> Yeah i felt it a bit harsh when i went for the test drive, it really caught me off guard.
> 
> How are you holding up with the speed bumps, and the damn potholes all around the city?


Like this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Reason why i was looking at the 16in wheel instead of the 17in wheel i've done plenty of damage on my 15in wheel and 55 profile, i can't even thing about trying to drive aroun on a 50 profile on this damn city.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

Hi guys,

I have a question, was the 2017 GTI Polo available with a manual transmission. I thought I read somewhere that the manual was going to be available.

I love the looks and size of this car, its sportier to me than the Golf.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Steve

*By the way great looking car!!*


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

It depends where you are from? I believe Europe got the 4 door Polo GTI 6sp Manual. 

Mexico got the shaft and we only get 2 dr 7sp DSG.


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

That stinks 

I was hoping that for 2017 model year that VW Imported the 6 speed manual transmission.



SICKVDUB1 said:


> It depends where you are from? I believe Europe got the 4 door Polo GTI 6sp Manual.
> 
> Mexico got the shaft and we only get 2 dr 7sp DSG.


----------



## Mi16 Man (Dec 4, 2006)

Blue 6sp manual in Australia! 










MY13 Kluger KX-S AWD / MY16 Polo GTI


----------



## SICKVDUB1 (Sep 1, 2008)

Steve Z1 said:


> That stinks
> 
> I was hoping that for 2017 model year that VW Imported the 6 speed manual transmission.


2017 got the DSG I hope they bring it on 2018, since it seems i might have to wait a bit longer...


----------



## Steve Z1 (Dec 10, 1999)

Your 6 speed is very nice looking!!


----------

